# wisdom tooth extraction-dry socket



## bklynfemme (Sep 19, 2008)

So I got my bottom impacted wisdom tooth removed 14 days ago. Developed a dry socket ( don't know why- I did everything the dr told me to ), about 2 days later and been in pain since. I've gone back for 5 packings with the nasty flavored dressings, and i'm still in pain. Perecocet's make me sleepy and i can't miss class or work anymore. Today i took 4 motrin and 2 tylenol just to have the pain at a tolerable but annoying level. going back tomorrow to have this dressing removed or changed. How long does this thing normally take to heal?? anyone know?? help!! the pain is making me lose my sanity and  Ihave officially turned into queen bitch.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I had 3 removed at once...Developed Dry Socket 2 days after...But honestly all the pain had really subsided by about 5 days after he took care of the dry socket. Did you call the doctor back...this seems kind of a long time to still be in that much pain? I was still a little tender but I didn't need any pain meds at all after a week from the surgery. I hope you feel better and hopefully you have not gotten an infection that is causing the pain


----------



## MelodyKat (Sep 19, 2008)

i was sick for about 11days.....had the dressing switched out twice...i know its the worst feeling ever but i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## concertina (Sep 19, 2008)

I got all four removed a few weekends ago. Got dry socket around that Sunday. Only took 2 clove-oil packing changes to be back to normal. But for some people, it can take a full two weeks.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 19, 2008)

i think it all depends on how your body takes things. i had a manager once that had hers out and up and at work again like 3 days later.

i got all four of mine out 4 years ago with the bottom two being seriously impacted (they had to start cutting at the middle of my jaw.. damn near to the front). no pain in the top but the bottom was another story. i didn't develop dry-socket but i do remember the doctor telling me that smoking and drinking through a straw can cause it. they also told me to stop taking my birth control until i went in and got the stitches out. i don't know what the birth control had to do with it but i just did what he said.

my pain didn't really ease up for another week after. thank God i spent most of that week sleep. i was on 800mg of vicodin and told to take 3 advil every 6 hours. but when i was awake it was no joke. for me, when i experienced the MOST amount of pain was when, in my sleep my head would lean over to either side because all that pressure builds up around your mouth.

i don't know if this helps but just wanted to put in what my doctor told me.
HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER!!!


----------



## Stormy (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope it's better!!  I had one when I got my wisdom teeth out years ago.  All 4 of mine were impacted and I was put to sleep for it.  I'm not sure what caused it, but it hurt like a MF'er and the dressing was so nasty tasting.  The only thing that helped me with the taste was sucking on goldfish crackers till they were mushy and then swallowing them.  The goldfish taste kinda nullified the nasty dressing taste.  

It is really painful and I'm sorry you went through that.  Is it better now?


----------



## LilyDeven (Oct 9, 2008)

thats not good, i hate the dentist, i need to remove my bottom wisdom teeth but i've been putting off i'm so scared!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 9, 2008)

I had all 4 of mines taken out when i was 15 years old, its been a while but i remember i had a dry socket as well.  I asked my doctor how i got it since i was on antibiotics, he said well its very common but not that many people get it ..?  He said something about a blood clot not forming leaving the nerves and flesh open to air and foods, and results in an easy target for infection...

I hope you feel better now!! I remember it took about 8 weeks for my dry socket to heal 100%


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 9, 2008)

I feel your pain.

My personal experience was, I got all my wisdom teeth yanked, over two weeks later I developed dry socket in one of the sides, another two weeks later I developed it again in the same side. Usually when you get dry socket, it's not because you're doing anything wrong, healing in that are of the body tends to be tricky.

My only suggestion is, rinse your mouth with warm salt water,  5 times a day, up to a month after your surgery. Thats where I went wrong with the second dry socket, you'd be surprised how long after you need to keep rinsing your mouth. I'm telling you hun, 5 times a day with warm salt water (and after every time you eat especially) and you wont have a problem any longer.

Get better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this helps!


----------

